# Sulcata or Desert Tortoise?



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

We just adopted 3 baby tortoises and I need to know if they are Sulcata's or Desert. I know that how they are cared for during the winter is especially important. They will be indoors for a while yet, but, I just want to be sure what species these are......Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2016)

gopher tortoises all three are what you have


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gopher?? So far all we have been told either Desert or Sulcata. I'll add Gopher to the list. There is a tortoise rehab about an hour from our house, think I'll take them in so their reptile specialist can get a in person look at them. Thanks


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 31, 2016)

Desert tortoises are in the Gopherus genus. It is one of the Gopherus tortoises, but I am not sure which species.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 31, 2016)

How did you come by these babies? What were you told when you got them? They definitely aren't Sulcatas.


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

My wife is a wildlife rehaber, mostly small mammals, like raccoon's, possums, etc.....she was at a garage sale and noticed these 3 tortoises. The person said they were moving out of the area and that if they did not sell the torts, the people were just gonna let them go free in the wild somewhere. My wife figured that would be a death sentence for such small reptiles so she took them. If they are California Deserts, she said she either has to get a permit to care for them or she would give them to a tortoise rehab. If they are sulcata's they have special winter needs. I am trying to help her out in identifying these little guys.


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2016)

MVG1969 said:


> My wife is a wildlife rehaber, mostly small mammals, like raccoon's, possums, etc.....she was at a garage sale and noticed these 3 tortoises. The person said they were moving out of the area and that if they did not sell the torts, the people were just gonna let them go free in the wild somewhere. My wife figured that would be a death sentence for such small reptiles so she took them. If they are California Deserts, she said she either has to get a permit to care for them or she would give them to a tortoise rehab. If they are sulcata's they have special winter needs. I am trying to help her out in identifying these little guys.




They are ill/weak....their eyes are puffing and their skin is saggy....they need immediate care or they do not look like they will have a positive outcome... are you in California? Nevada? Arizona? Utah? Mexico? Florida?


----------



## MPRC (Jan 31, 2016)

I never find anything that cool at a garage sale, but that explains why the look a little dehydrated. 

How are you guys housing them for now?


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

California......LA area.


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

My wife has some reptile enclosures. She is fixing that up and going to keep them in that for the time being.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 31, 2016)

I would definitely start them with a nice warm soak with some carrot babyfood while you are getting them situated. You may have your work cut out for you.


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2016)

MVG1969 said:


> California......LA area.



What type of enclosure do you have started/set up for them? What type of heat source? What type of UV ray source? What is your plan? I know you said that you are in rescue for warm blooded critters ))....fantastic...just realize that heat and light have to be provided for them....as they can no generate warmth without the heat source....and a cool reptile is a weak/sluggish reptile...likely they will also benefit greatly from long warm water soaks (be sure to set up a heat source to keep the water warm...perhaps on a heating pad or under a secure heating light overhead)....also, this is the time of year that they would naturally be compelled to bromate...so you will also be working against that....so, an enclosure where you can offer a deep substrate, a source of constant warmth and some uv rays to utilize for part of the day and a couple of weeks of long warm water soaks would do well....since there is no way to know what their set up was...nor their diet, nor their sun exposure and hydration situation....also, it is likely that with the person you got them from saying they were just going to cut them loose in the desert....that would be an indicator to me their they were likely not cared for well because anyone versed in taking care of them would never do that...not to the little ones and especially not to the wild population.....I would not let them bromate at this time because they do not look strong/healthy...


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2016)

MVG1969 said:


> My wife has some reptile enclosures. She is fixing that up and going to keep them in that for the time being.



Please take care in cross contamination from what ever other reptile was living in the enclosures ....


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2016)

ascott said:


> What type of enclosure do you have started/set up for them? What type of heat source? What type of UV ray source? What is your plan? I know you said that you are in rescue for warm blooded critters ))....fantastic...just realize that heat and light have to be provided for them....as they can no generate warmth without the heat source....and a cool reptile is a weak/sluggish reptile...likely they will also benefit greatly from long warm water soaks (be sure to set up a heat source to keep the water warm...perhaps on a heating pad or under a secure heating light overhead)....also, this is the time of year that they would naturally be compelled to bromate...so you will also be working against that....so, an enclosure where you can offer a deep substrate, a source of constant warmth and some uv rays to utilize for part of the day and a couple of weeks of long warm water soaks would do well....since there is no way to know what their set up was...nor their diet, nor their sun exposure and hydration situation....also, it is likely that with the person you got them from saying they were just going to cut them loose in the desert....that would be an indicator to me their they were likely not cared for well because anyone versed in taking care of them would never do that...not to the little ones and especially not to the wild population.....I would not let them bromate at this time because they do not look strong/healthy...



lol....please excuse the "bromate" earlier...meant brumate.... Just realized the computer spell correct is stalking me....uggghhhh


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2016)

you found these guys have a yard sale? were they by any chance trying to sell them?


----------



## motero (Jan 31, 2016)

dmmj said:


> you found these guys have a yard sale? were they by any chance trying to sell them?



Dont freak out, it happens all the time. Sad as that may be. Some don't know the laws and some don't care about the laws.


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

She already has them in a aquarium with a heating pad and I just put a light up for them......as soon as she got home with them she started getting everything set up. She is a bit out of her element because reptiles aren't quite her specialty. She's out right now running to the nearest pet store to get food, bedding, etc. She is very good at this sort of thing and very attentive to her animals, so I feel good about their chances. Thank you for all of this input, its very helpful.


----------



## MVG1969 (Jan 31, 2016)

dmmj said:


> you found these guys have a yard sale? were they by any chance trying to sell them?


Yes....she was out looking for bargains at garage sales and came across them. She loves animals and just kinda asked what was going to become of them out of concern. As soon as they said they would just set them out in the wild, she asked if she could have them and they agreed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2016)

Use plastic storage bins instead of the aquarium. Listen to what Ascott tells you, she's our resident Gopherus agassizii expert


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2016)

motero said:


> Dont freak out, it happens all the time. Sad as that may be. Some don't know the laws and some don't care about the laws.


no need 2 be like that I wasn't freaking out I was just curious.


----------

